# Short hair in a slicked back style?



## heartofdarkness (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know if this has been covered before (I couldn't find anything when I did a search) so if it has, then I apologise.

A friend recently suggested to me that I should try slicking my hair right back, a la Trinity in The Matrix. But I have absolutely no idea what products I could use to create this style and keep it held in place, or even if my hair needs to be a bit longer (it's only an inch thick all over) before it would work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lucy (Feb 17, 2010)

a really strong gel? how long is your hair?


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 17, 2010)

Just an inch. I have no idea if there's a gel designed for smoothing hair down rather than spiking it up.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 17, 2010)

"I'm a stylist and my suggestion is to train it. If it's short, sleep with a stocking cap on your head every night and make sure the hair flows back under the cap. If you're going to go somewhere, you can do this an hour before finishing your hair." - source

I'd follow up with gel and hairspray.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheers for the tip




I'm already doing something similar, well, during the day I wear a thick beanie all day because it's really cold here, and when I take it off my hair tends to be quite flat.

Stocking cap? Is that like a hairnet? I just remembered that I have some hairnets somewhere, which I bought a while ago...I'll see if I can find them, and see if that would work.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 19, 2010)

or just use a pair of tights


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried the hairnets; it was useless, so today I went out and bought some 'pop socks' and will try wearing one of these stretched out over my head to keep it flat while I sleep. As well as making it easier to slick it back, it should hopefully solve my problem of waking up each morning with a huge piece of hair at the top and to the side sticking up, which then won't lie flat.


----------

